# Family moving to Regina



## mayolady (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello everyone,
My hubby has just immigrated to regina from west of ireland, he is loving it so far, people and place are very nice. He is due home for xmas and in the new year me, himself and our 2 children ages 2 and 4 are all travelling over. So we are curerntly trying to find a suitable home to rent that is affordable at the same time. Our guidelines to find this home is a safe area, with good schools and house that are detached , schooling info is very hard to find on the net and looking at rentals from this end is very hard when i dont know the area... I would really appreciate anybody giving me some guidance into areas to look into.


----------



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

im moving over in 4 weeks to winnipeg but dont know much about regina ,there a wesite called kijjij it has everthing on it you should try it.


----------



## mayolady (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks , ya have come across Kijiji and it does have everything and have seen lots of ok houses but because im not there its hard to know about areas, if I look things up on net it can scare the bejaysus out of me!! (hubby is there but has worked everyday since arriving!) And schools are very hard to find out about, so hoping on word of mouth for those things!! Hopefully! Best of luck with your move.


----------



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

whats your hubby working at


----------



## mayolady (Oct 24, 2012)

He is a plasterer and specialises in external insulation. Lots of work for him there, none here unfortuantely  . have you secured your job yet?


----------



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

yes glazier job got in winnipeg starting 3 dec


----------



## structured01 (Jul 26, 2012)

I would suggest looking up the facebook group "new Regina Irish" and ask them. There are a couple hundred Irish in that group living in Regina and they should be able to help you out! Good Luck in Canada.


----------



## mayolady (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks strucrured01, have come across that page must poet to them and best of luck daveymc31 with move, hope it all goes well .


----------



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

mayolady how long is your husband over there


----------



## mayolady (Oct 24, 2012)

he has been there two weeks tomorrow...getting on great...loves it..misses people but everything else good


----------



## joiyuk (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi,


Myself and my husband moved over to Regina from the uk in July. There's a lot of housing being built at the moment, and the rent is pretty expensive. We are in lakeridge which is a brand new development. I would avoid 7th and 9th avenue coz they're both rough, and some of dewdeney is also rough (mainly in the city centre). The north west is lovely, so anywhere there would be goo for housing and schooling. If you have any questions feel free to message me and I'll try to help out  x


----------



## mayolady (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks joiyuk for info, we have actually been busy beavers and have a deposit on a nice little house in pioneer village, seems really nice small but everything we need, quiet area but up and coming im told. Lots of nice schools in area too and opposite a nice park and on a bus route. Hoping we have done well but as im not there and still in ireland i have to trust my hubby with the decision and he seems confident and happy with it, I must also say anyone we have come across in relation to my hubby work and now our future landlady the people are so genuinely nice and helpful. Im excited to get there now. Cant wait for us all to be together.  Have ye any children, if so do they also love it .. i think mine think when we arrive we will be making snow angels all day


----------



## Dee2020 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello from one mayo lady to another! We are also thinking about locating to Canada in the new year. We are only in early stages yet. Hubby just sending out c.v at the moment but also have small kids so massive decision


----------



## joiyuk (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi,


That's just down the road from hubby's work so we pass it a lot. Yes, very up and coming as is the rest of Regina. They are slinging up houses everywhere! The weather has calmed down for now, the snow was too deep for walking in let alone making snow angels. Tried taking our two year old out on his sledge (looked like proper tourists haha!) and we kept getting stuck in deep snow. Thank god our son has a sense of humour.....there's plenty of warm weather stuff over here in Walmart, so I wouldn't worry about stocking up before you come out. I got some lovely warm snow boots for $35, bargain! We are looking at moving soon, I desperately want somewhere with a basement for when family visit. You will love it over here, and the schools are supposed to be great too so your kids should enjoy it too.


----------



## mayolady (Oct 24, 2012)

Dee2020 said:


> Hello from one mayo lady to another! We are also thinking about locating to Canada in the new year. We are only in early stages yet. Hubby just sending out c.v at the moment but also have small kids so massive decision


Scary and exciting times ahead, if ye are the same as us it is a complete mixtures of emotions and one day you will be going the next day the fear will kick in and you will try talk yourself out of it... we try to keep the long term future in our mind and compare the opportunities available to us and our kids for the future and we have gathered there will be a lot more there than here. Here is an existence rather than a good quality of life!! What does your hubby do and what areas have ye applied to? And what age are your children? My hubby really likes it there..and i suppose like us your hubby will go alone for first while( it safest with kids no point uprooting them if the work or the place wont suit your family ) ..that is the killing part, being apart, its tough. We have been 5 weeks apart now and have 5 more to go..its a killer. What part of mayo do you live in? I know im not there yet so have no expert advice to give you but you never know in the future i might be able to help you out


----------



## mayolady (Oct 24, 2012)

joiyuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> That's just down the road from hubby's work so we pass it a lot. Yes, very up and coming as is the rest of Regina. They are slinging up houses everywhere! The weather has calmed down for now, the snow was too deep for walking in let alone making snow angels. Tried taking our two year old out on his sledge (looked like proper tourists haha!) and we kept getting stuck in deep snow. Thank god our son has a sense of humour.....there's plenty of warm weather stuff over here in Walmart, so I wouldn't worry about stocking up before you come out. I got some lovely warm snow boots for $35, bargain! We are looking at moving soon, I desperately want somewhere with a basement for when family visit. You will love it over here, and the schools are supposed to be great too so your kids should enjoy it too.


O good lord sounds like a lot of snow, i have been told no matter how well we will prepare ourselves we will never get used to the winters (that comes from our canadian landlady who has lived there all her life )  we too will look very touristy as we have to have fun with the little ones ... 
Thats great tip on walmart hubby went shopping for work gear at the weekend, i dont know where they went but the guys giving out about the price of the winter gear...so i must tell them they looking in the wrong place. 
It will be lovely to have a place with a basement that your family can stay in, i got a shook at first when house hunting as i wouldnt be used to the basement thing as we picked out a suite first didnt realise people live above ya and shared areas....i thought it mad ...so unsafe when children involved!! So a lesson learned early on . 
The little place we picked has a basement but not for sleeping in just storage so unfortunately no family staying for the first year anyways. We would be hoping to start small get , get kids sorted with a trusted circle around us then i can work too and get permant residency sorted and then maybe upgrade a little. We have a large house at home and really for the last year i have said i never again will have more than what our actually needs are... again lessons learned very early in life


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

We live about 2 hours from him but could meet him half way if hed like to meet for a chat


----------



## tippsnail (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi Mayolady,

My husband, I and 3 kids are thinking of moving over to Regina. My husband has an offer for work. I came across your post and it rings bells with us now! One day you are thinking it a great idea the next we filled with worry about it. How did things work out for you and your kids? Are ye settled and happy there? Have you any advise for us? How do you find living there? How are the schools? Do you think the cost of living is high?

Any advise or info would be greatly welcomed

Tippsnail


----------



## mayolady (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Tippsnail
Yes and the worry doesn't stop really , we are here as a family just over 7 months and most days we think we have made the right decision but then sometimes the homesick is overwhelming. SO be prepared if ya can be for that. Bu aside from that we are doing really well.
We have settled well, the city isn't really like a city it is made up of north, south east and west and takes you most 10 mins max 20 mins to get anywhere, there isn't really traffic jams or anything.
Housing is not like home at all, rent is so expensive way more than our mortgage was at home and the quality of the houses are crap, a lot of the rentals are old and if you get a new one or a newly renovated one you are looking at 2000 a month or more. We got a small 2 bed with a non developed basement and it is still a big adjustment for us as a family used to a big house in the country with lots of space inside and out, But our area is really nice it would be classed I suppose as west or north west, when we ready to move we will look between north west and south and all n between as we find the south has a lot of childrens things, lots of shops but same shops are really on all 4 sides of city so don't let that sway ya. 
There is so much to do here with the children, a lot of it free or very cheap. A lot of school sdo after and before school clubs if you work you could book them into that. Also they bus them to school if you live more than a km from the school. YOu can choose between the catholic or public schools , I don't think much of difference from what I hear but we chose catholic as that what home would have been and we do like to go to mass (just not as often as we should) but they do not prepare them for communions etc it is up to yu to work with the church to do that but if in catholic school the childs class will more than likely be at all the meetings for it.
Cost of living is way higher than home, tv/internet is very expensive as is food shopping, petrol is cheaper, childcare is about the same. utilities in a rental house you will have gas/electric/water/tv/internet . Basically everything here is on par price wise with home or else more expensive. You pay a lot of tax on your wages too, but then there are so many free things funded by the city , which is where your tax goes, I would never complain about what tax ya pay here as you can clearly see how well it is spent. 
Our kids love it here, they do miss family and little cousins but mainly they very happy .
So hope some of this helps, give me a message if ye make the decision to come, if I can help ya I will


----------



## tippsnail (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for all this info. You sound happy with your decision and I am sure it is a big relief when your kids are happy.

I will message you again if we decide to go.

Many thanks again

Tippsnail


----------



## mayolady (Oct 24, 2012)

tippsnail said:


> Thanks so much for all this info. You sound happy with your decision and I am sure it is a big relief when your kids are happy.
> 
> I will message you again if we decide to go.
> 
> ...


Ya we are happy with our decision, not saying its easy but we know why we are here, we are at peace with the decision and we say to each other we are goin to make the most of it. Work hard and use every lesson we have learnt along the way to make our immigration easier. We have been very lucky and met amazing people. And yes your right the most important thing to us since they were born is our babies and to see them happy we are doing something right  do contact us again if you coming over, I would be happy to help ye if I can


----------

